# Bumper Boys and wet weather question



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

Those of you who use BB, how are you protecting the electronics in the rain or wet grass. 


Specifically the receivers???


----------



## NateB (Sep 25, 2003)

Have used them for 4+ years never worried about it and have never had a problem. I do spray the release and spring area with WD 40 after a very wet session. Hardest thing is getting the bumper tube dried enough to get a good launch. I carry a shotgun swab on a short rod and a few patches and swab them if it is very wet OR when working in water. Had a few just fall off the tube after firing. Probably need to replace my O rings soon too. Been a couple of years.


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Basically, electronics and water, don't mix.

I've never had trouble using them in wet grass, but don't use them in the rain.
If they do get wet, I would open the firing mechinisum and allow to air dry overnight. DO NOT store a wet bumper on the launching tube... it will cause you launch problems. Allow the bumper to dry by spinning it around and store so any water can drain.
As Nate suggests, using a 12 gauge swab will help to dry the bumpers.

Also, I always do my land marks first, then go to water, just to insure good launches over the water. 

When the o-rings start coming out of the indentation on the launch tube, they need to be replaced. You can get them at Lowes or Home Depot, in the plumbing dept. Size 11, I believe. 2 bucks!


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

Thanks for the replies and pm's.


----------



## TG Lewis (Apr 24, 2006)

*Thanks*

double post


----------



## bill barstow (Nov 14, 2003)

*Alaska Winter Use*

They don't work well in snow after the first launch......the tube fills with snow crystals.....besides they dog can't find the bumper unless the area is cleared ...and the white bumper is a big mistake


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

A friend puts plastic baggies over the control box of the launcher, with a small hole for the antenna. He says it works well in light rain.

DRY throughly!


----------

